# Tchaikovsky: The Short Concertante Works



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

E-F

POST

DETAILS

PI Tchaikovsky

"Andante Cantabile"
Yo-Yo Ma, cello
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis, conductor

Meditation (Souvenir d'un lieu cher op.42) 
Julia Fischer, violin
Yakov Kreizberg, piano

Concert Fantasy Op.56
Tatiana Nikolayeva, piano
USSR State Symphony Orchestra
Kyrill Kondrashin, conductor

Serenade melancolique Op.26
David Oistrakh, violin
USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Kyrill Kondrashin

Tchaikovsky Pezzo Capriccioso 
Mstisklav Rostropovich cello 
USSR State Symphony Orchestra
Gennadi Rozhdestvensky

Vals Scherzo 
Nathan Milstein, violin
Uncredited orchestra

Nocturne in D minor for cello
Julian Lloyd Webber 
London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Maxim Shostakovich

YouiTube URL: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6swnss9F7SH_6vYsMy7dKhNSe_4o-zyY

TEASER


----------

